
Facebook has deleted all facial recognition data for EU users - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/02/07/regulators-from-ireland-and-germany-confirm-facebook-has-deleted-all-eu-facial-recognition-data/
======
GuiA
How are EU users defined? I'm a european citizen, created my FB account from a
EU country, but only visit the website from the US nowadays.

Is facial recognition data linked to my account deleted? Is there a way for me
to know?

